# From 100 down to 0



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There's a "saying" that in bitework a dog should go in with 100% but afterwards calm down to "0".

I've heard this over the years, have never owned a dog who didn't do this, so I'm asking:

What is the opposite of this, what does it entail?? Who's trained a dog in biteworkthat hasn't calmed down after bitework?? And what were the consequences??


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've not, but it does seem obvious that some settle quicker than others. Some are just always restless, bitework or not, which I'd never prefer.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm wondering if this is an old wive's tale as I've not seen a dog behave like this after biting and I assume there is a time limit to when the dog should calm down? 

As to restlessness, I'm not sure what you mean but I think the meaning of the above is that the dog can mingle with the crowd after biting without wanting to attack all and sundry?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I assumed you were referring to the difference between calm and intense post-bitework. I've seen a few dogs 100% calm _during bitework_, as settled as you can get, but very sure and focused and prepared to react.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd just like to know what the opposite of that looks like, i.e. intense biting and ready to leap on all and sundry????

Obviously most dogs would welcome another bite but what about the dog that cannot be controlled after the bite?

I always hear, read, etc. that the dog should be able to "come down" after biting but I've never seen this as a problem, in training or with my own dogs if it doesn't so I can't say what I'm looking for.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Like attempting to sneak a bite, or has little self control of its urge to bite? I don't really understand the question, and don't know what "sundry" means either.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We all speak English but in varying fashions:mrgreen: 

There is a phrase in protection work that says that the dog that takes on an assailant (decoy) (100) must be able to return to normal (0) after attacking, i.e. can walk among people in a neutral manner after the attack.

A lot of emphasis is placed on this.

I was wondering whether there are any dogs that can't do this, has anyone trained such?



P.S. all and sundry = everything


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I can recall one particular dog at my former club, where I must say emphatically "yes", not a wive's tale, and potentially one or two other's from locally trained but infrequent visitors to our club. Poor temperament, IMO, and dangerous when loosely controlled.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*from locally trained but infrequent visitors to our club.*

That figures. Our decoy would help one or two and tell them it would require more than once or twice to put it right but they didn't heed him, went to another decoy and came back again for help so he told them to "scarper" PDQ


----------

